

Show HN: AWS monitoring SaaS (application centric; automatic baselining) - scepticer
https://ruxit.com/aws-monitoring/

======
AloisMayr
cool stuff!

~~~
ancymon
Are you by chance the same Alois who's author at ruxit blog [1]? I don't mind
that "user" scepticer submits stuff which only advertises ruxit, but at least
let an honest discussion happen in comment section...

[1] - [https://blog.ruxit.com/author/alois-mayrruxit-
com/](https://blog.ruxit.com/author/alois-mayrruxit-com/)

~~~
scepticer
Sorry for that. Alois is in fact a colleague. Of course the discussion should
be objective.

